# GTX 1060 oder RX 480



## DocHN83 (29. November 2016)

Moin.

Beim Kumpel soll ne neue Karte rein (bisher R9 270x). Gespielt wird auf Full HD, WHD oder gar 4K ist nicht geplant.
Also so wie ich gelesen hab ist die GTX in DX 11 spielen schneller, die RX in DX 12.
Gibt es eine Tendenz ob in Zukunft mehr DX 12 Spiele kommen und der Vorteil dann relevant ist ? Oder ist das gänzlich offen ?
Machen die 2GB mehr VRam auch bei Full HD unter Umständen den Unterschied aus oder ist das vernachlässigbar ?

Preislich bis max 300 €, wobei so 260 € schön wären, dann investier ich den Überschuss in weitere 8 GB Ram für ihn.

Restliches System :

MSI 970a-G43
AMD FX 8350
8 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
Windows 10
Ins Gehäuse passen Karten bis maximal 29 cm - wo seh ich den zb bei Mindfactory wie lang eine Karte ist ? Finde da irgendwie keine Angaben..

Eigentlich war ein komplettes Upgrade geplant und ein Umstieg auf Intel, allerdings bin ich der Meinung dass es unter Umständen besser ist die Entwicklung in Sachen 8 Kern Unterstützung der Spiele abzuwarten - BF 1 läuft ja scheinbar mit nem AMD 8 Kerner deutlich besser als mit nem i5...
Daher würd ich erstmal abwarten, der AMD sollte beide Karten ja trotzdem locker befeuern können ?!

Besten Dank schonmal


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2016)

Also ich persönlich würde zur 480 greifen. Tatsächlich zwei Gründe, ja, mit Sicherheit werden immer mehr Spiele mit DX12 kommen und die Karte also langfristig zukunftssicherer bzw. im Laufe der Zeit bei immer mehr Titeln der 1060 davon ziehen. Und für ältere / einfachere Spiele sind beide Karten ohnehin mehr als schnell genug.
Durchaus kann auch ein Mehr an RAM von Vorteil sein, gerade bei beliebten neuen Kantenglättungsverfahren wo intern mit höherer Auflösung vorgerendert und dann auf Bildschirmauflösung runtergerechnet wird, diese Verfahren sind schärfer und qualitativ hochwertiger als FXAA und Co.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2016)

Also, die RX 480 hat den Vorteil vom RAM, mutmaßlich besserer DX12-Unterstützung und - vielleicht auch nicht unwichtig: du kannst für die RX 480 nen Monitor mit Freesync bekommen, und das kostet quasi keinen Aufpreis im Vergleich zu einem Monitor ohne Gsync. Bei Nvidia muss man einen Monitor mit GSync nehmen, und die sind um die 100€ teurer als gleichgute ohne G-sync bzw. mit Freesync


Die Maße findest du besser bei zB Geizhals.de, Preisvergleichsseite. zb die Sapphire hier ist ab Werk übertaktet und nur 24cm lang, kostet 270€ 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 480 Nitro+ OC Aktiv PCIe

Die hier ist 28cm lang 8GB XFX Radeon RX 480 GTR Black Edition Aktiv  KANN sein, dass sie etwas leiser ist, weil der Kühler größer ist durch die 4cm mehr Länge


----------



## DocHN83 (29. November 2016)

Ok, ursprünglich hatte ich auch zur Radeon tendiert, aber irgendwo in nem Benchmark Test gelesen, dass die GTX teilweise doch deutlich vorne liegt bei nicht DX 12 Spielen, die ja doch noch in der Mehrzahl sind.
Aber denke auch das die Radeon in Punkto Zukunftssicherheit die bessere Wahl ist.
Beim Modell muss ich noch schauen, eigentlich hab ich zur PowerColor Red Dragon tendiert die ist aber a) zu lang und b) wohl auch nicht werksseitig übertaktet. Na mal schauen, werden noch 1 2 Wochen vergehen, bis dahin tut sich vielleicht auch nochmal n bisschen was am Preis - die Sapphire sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus, wenn auch etwas teurer.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2016)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Ok, ursprünglich hatte ich auch zur Radeon tendiert, aber irgendwo in nem Benchmark Test gelesen, dass die GTX teilweise doch deutlich vorne liegt bei nicht DX 12 Spielen, die ja doch noch in der Mehrzahl sind.


 Die GTX 1060 ist im Schnitt um die 5-10% schneller. Das heißt, dass sie in manchen Games natürlich "deutlich" vorne ist, aber die AMD halt in anderen. HIer zB sind über 20 Games getestet worden, nur 2 mit DX12, d.h da ist keine Verzerrung des Gesamtergebnisses wegen DX12 NVIDIA Pascal-Architektur: GeForce GTX 1060, 1070 und 1080 im Test - Performance-Index GPGPU-Computing (Seite 44) - HT4U.net 



> Aber denke auch das die Radeon in Punkto Zukunftssicherheit die bessere Wahl ist.
> Beim Modell muss ich noch schauen, eigentlich hab ich zur PowerColor Red Dragon tendiert die ist aber a) zu lang und b) wohl auch nicht werksseitig übertaktet.


 die RedDragon ist nur 25,5cm lang - der Takt ist "normal", da sind andere besser, allerdings machen zB 100Mhz mehr nun auch nicht soooo viel aus. Zb die XFX mit 1366MHz hat dann ca 5-6% mehr Takt als die Red Dragon, das heißt du hast BIS ZU 5-6% mehr FPS, maximal. Statt 40 also 42 FPS, oder statt 60 eben 63 FPS 



> Na mal schauen, werden noch 1 2 Wochen vergehen, bis dahin tut sich vielleicht auch nochmal n bisschen was am Preis - die Sapphire sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus, wenn auch etwas teurer.


 viel wird sich da nicht tun, außer per Zufall, denn die Karten kosten seit Release kaum weniger. "Damals" waren es eher ab 270€, aber seit es genügend auf Lager gibt sind es immer 250-280€. Aber 15€ mehr für die Sapphire ist ja nun nicht sooo viel mehr


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2016)

Die Benchmarks sind immer mit Vorsicht zu betrachten. Die Balken sehen immer so riesig bei den Unterschieden aus, in Wirklichkeit sind das immer nur 1 - 5 FPS. Außerdem langweilen sich sowohl die 1060 als auch die 480 in allen technisch "alten" Titeln und kommen da immer auf die 60 FPS und für mehr bräuchte man halt einen entsprechenden Monitor.


----------



## Batze (29. November 2016)

Was die Zukunft bringt kann dir keiner sagen. 
Wenn dein Kumpel nicht in 2 Jahren sich eine neue kaufen möchte dann tendiere ich klar zur AMD Karte. Denn über die 2 Jahre hinaus werden wohl die meisten Top Spiele in DX 12 rauskommen und da liegt die AMD eben vorne.
Eventuell kommt sogar das ein oder andere Top Spiel mit der Vulkan api heraus (was ich allerdings weniger glaube), da liegt die AMD auch vorne.
Anderseits, man weiß jetzt auch noch nicht ob nVidia da was am Treiber machen kann, und dann wäre die GTX wieder vorne, weil die DX 10/11 Spieleleistung doch etwas besser ist.
Ich selbst persönlich würde zur AMD Karte greifen, weil die müsste dann bei mir wieder mindest ihre 4-5 Jahre absitzen und dann wäre ich bei dem Budget auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Benchmarks sind immer mit Vorsicht zu betrachten. Die Balken sehen immer so riesig bei den Unterschieden aus, in Wirklichkeit sind das immer nur 1 - 5 FPS.


 das ist ja klar, daher am besten genau hinschauen: beim PerformanceRATING in meinem Link sind es quasi 100 "Punkte" / Prozent, die der GTX 1060 zugeordnet werden. Die RX 480 erreicht davon dann 93%, die GTX 1060 ist 8% besser. Wenn die Punkte = FPS wären, ist es simpel umzurechnen - aber auch mit den Punkten geht das gut: wenn die GTX 1060 zB 50 FPS erreicht (also Zahlenwert die Hälfte der 100 Punkte), würde die RX 480 also ca die Hälfte ihrer 93 Punkte erreichen, also 46-47 FPS.

Bei den einzelnen Spieletests in dem Link sind es aber auch wirklich FPS, die man dort ablesen kann. Da kann man auch eine Grafikkarte Karte markieren und schauen, wie viel Prozent die eine oder andere vorne/hinten liegt.


Bei meinem Link sind aber ja auch sehr starke Karten dabei sind UND auch sehr schwache, da dürften die Balkenunterschiede RX 480 <=> GTX 1060 also nicht groß sein. Manche Tests testen nur 3-4 ähnlich starke Karte, und damit man nen Unterschied sieht, ist der eine Balken dann 50% länger als der andere, obwohl der Unterschied bei den FPS-Werten nur 4% beträgt.


----------



## DocHN83 (7. Dezember 2016)

So es wurde nun die XFX RX480 8GB GTR. Die "normale" Version, nicht die black - das bisschen mehr Takt find ich nun keinen Aufpreis von 16 Euro wert - da kommt der Schwabe durch .
Bin gespannt wie das Teil so rennt, werds am WE verbauen. Besten Dank nochmal für die Empfehlungen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2016)

Wo hast du sie denn geholt? Es gibt nämlich bei vielen Shops von AMD noch kostenlos Civ VI mit dazu, siehe Zb AMD CIVILIZATION VI gratis beim Kauf einer Radeon


----------



## DocHN83 (7. Dezember 2016)

Ja hab sie auch bei Mindfactory geholt - allerdings wird der an dem Spiel nicht interessiert sein, vielleicht schnapp ichs mir oder wir verkaufen den Code .


----------



## Batze (7. Dezember 2016)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Ja hab sie auch bei Mindfactory geholt - allerdings wird der an dem Spiel nicht interessiert sein, vielleicht schnapp ichs mir oder wir verkaufen den Code .


Was allerdings wohl für den kauf der Karte wohl vollkommen egal war. GZ zu einer guten Entscheidung.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2016)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Ja hab sie auch bei Mindfactory geholt - allerdings wird der an dem Spiel nicht interessiert sein, vielleicht schnapp ichs mir oder wir verkaufen den Code .


 ja eben, wäre ja bescheuert, wenn man es nicht weiß und deswegen drauf verzichtet


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (8. Dezember 2016)

Mal ne blöde Frage:
Die geben bei der Rx480 an "Max Stromverbrauch 150w"

Das ist doch eine glatte Lüge oder nicht? Hab in Tests gelesen, dass die bei Spielen 200-300w frisst.
Was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage:
> Die geben bei der Rx480 an "Max Stromverbrauch 150w"
> 
> Das ist doch eine glatte Lüge oder nicht? Hab in Tests gelesen, dass die bei Spielen 200-300w frisst.
> Was stimmt denn nun?


  also, 300W sind es eh auf keinen Fall - das muss dann der gesamte PC gewesen sein, der da genannt wurde.

 Die RX 480 hatte am Anfang ein kleines Problem, da sie mehr als die genannten 150W verbrauchte und das die PCIe-Spezifikation leicht überschreitet - da geht es aber dann auch nur um einige Watt, wie du zB hier lesen kannst, wo im Schnitt 156W gemessen wurden mit Spitzen bis 169W  https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...r-Spieleleistung-und-einem-Makel-3251042.html  oder hier sind es 165W  AMD Radeon RX 480 - hart auf Kante gebaut - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle  Spiele-Max (Seite 15) - HT4U.net  das Problem wurde aber soweit ich weiß inzwischen mit neueren Treibern dann beseitigt bzw. zumindest relativiert.

 Es kann aber sein, dass manche übertaktete Modelle so oder so etwas mehr ziehen als z.B. 160W, aber sicher nicht direkt über 200W. Das gilt übrigens für die Nvidia-Karten genau so, auch da gibt es Modelle, die mehr brauchen als die Referenz-Werte, die Nvidia nennt. Nicht ohne Grund haben einzelne Modelle (egal ob RX 480 oder GTX 1060) daher ja auch nicht nur einen 6Pin-Anschluss für PCie-Stromstecker, sondern einen mit 8Pin, der bis zu 75W mehr Strom bringen kann. Die Karte zieht dann zwar nicht die ganzen 75W mehr, aber sie braucht dann eben meistens mehr als das, was mit nur einem einzigen 6Pin-Stecker möglich wäre, nämlich mehr als 150W.


----------

